# Film vs. Novels/Novellettes



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Which do you prefer? For me, I much prefer reading, it leave more to the imagination and exercises my mind more I believe.

It's also just more fun for me b/c of the above reason, I get to use my creativity to imagine what the characters look like.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

I almost always prefer films over novels. I'm a big fan of cinematography, and like watching acting on screen. Plus I really hate the writing or narration styles of a lot of authors and prefer the camera lens perspective.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

I'm quite the visual person, so I voted film.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Phil loves classical said:


> I almost always prefer films over novels. I'm a big fan of cinematography, and like watching acting on screen. Plus I really hate the writing or narration styles of a lot of authors and prefer the camera lens perspective.


It requires a lot to create a film, to say the least. Voices, sets, costumes and etc.


----------



## AeolianStrains (Apr 4, 2018)

Reading > watching.


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

Bulldog said:


> I'm quite the visual person, so I voted film.


I read the novel and see it in my mind's eye. 

And you should have had another category for theatre.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

What about audiobooks? That's what I do mostly now.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

In all honesty, all forms of Art mentioned in this thread offer their unique pros and cons and I lean towards one over the other depending on my mood.


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

Film easily... it's quickly growing on me as my favorite art medium.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Ahhh so hard to choose. I don't like to read so much these days as listen. If I could listen to a book, I'd much enjoy that. But film is a special medium to me, particularly for its concise train of thought, the condensation of a few ideas into a short amount of time. I like that condensation of material instead of reading descriptive paragraphs.


----------

